# Best tank cleaners?



## 84Reasons (19 Mar 2019)

Hi Guys,
Looking for some suggestions for the best tank cleaners. I currently have 3 x Siamese flying foxes which do a great job, but looking for some extra helpers!
My current stock is: 18 x Neon tetras, 6 x threadfin rainbowfish, 3 x siamese flying foxes, 3 x bamboo shrimp, 3 x african dwarf frogs, in an 125ltr tank.

I was thinking of either/both a couple of amano shrimp, and a couple of otocinclus catfish?


----------



## vauxhallmark (20 May 2019)

I don’t know why you haven’t had any replies yet! I would say you could put six otocinclus and six-twelve amano shrimp in, no problems.

Mark


----------



## Keith GH (21 May 2019)

84Reasons

I think you might find as the Siamese Algae eaters get older they become very lazy and prefer fish food rather than their natural food Algae.  On the other hand the Ottos are a fantastic little algae eater.

Keith


----------



## jameson_uk (21 May 2019)

Depends on what you want them to do.  Amanos are pretty good at clearing up just about anything, Nerite snails are great at cleaning hard surfaces (if you don't mind the eggs) and Otos are cute and will chip in with the glass and broad leafed plants.

That said you seem about fully stocked for a 125l and Otos want to be in groups.


----------



## Edvet (21 May 2019)

I am extremely impressed by my single Faunus ater snail, he munches algae like there is no tomorow. I had a severely algae ridden tank ( leave your light on 24/7 accidentaly and "presto!"), manually cleaned half, the snail cleaned the rest and keeps it clean.


----------



## Zeus. (21 May 2019)

As Ed says snails are great. Never had them for over 12months on my tank and never looked back since introducing them.


----------



## azawaza (2 Apr 2020)

The best tank cleaner is the aquarist himself


----------



## Millns84 (2 Apr 2020)

Keith GH said:


> 84Reasons
> 
> I think you might find as the Siamese Algae eaters get older they become very lazy and prefer fish food rather than their natural food Algae.  On the other hand the Ottos are a fantastic little algae eater.
> 
> Keith


 
I thought it was flying foxes that grow out of algae eating?

I had some true Siamese algae eaters (_Crossocheilus oblongus)_ that reached 6" and still ate BBA.

Otos are also a good shout, as are amano shrimp, BN ancistrus. Maybe even some cories for taking care of uneaten food that falls to the substrate.


----------



## Conort2 (2 Apr 2020)

Clithon corona are brilliant and don’t stop cleaning and due to their size can even get on plants to clean them. Any shrimp are fantastic are scavenging left over food, rotting plants (and sometimes fresh if you don’t feed them enough!) and any dead fish if the opportunity arises.

Siamese algae eaters are great when young but turn into a 6inch fish that needs lots of space that doesn’t eat much algae. A beautiful fish fully grown but one that ideally needs a four foot tank at least.

cheers

conor


----------



## Jon A (6 Apr 2020)

I love my Oto's in my small tank. They have lots of personality and are definitely more than just an algae eater, highly recommend them! Definitely better added to a well established tank so they've got a great food source right away.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (6 Apr 2020)

The shrimp do a great job in my tank.


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Apr 2020)

SAEs do abit of growing so three juveniles are ok but as they grow the advantages of their algae eating evens out because they impact on how many extra fish are viable to stock as connor says


----------



## Steve Buce (7 Apr 2020)

Otto’s and nerite’s for me and some Malaysian trumpet snails for the substrate


----------

